# Legendary Abs Workout



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone remember this?
I remember a friend gave me a copy of this routine back I think in the mid to late 80's.....or was it the early 90's, cant remember.
Anyway it was a pretty good routine, at the time I was starting out so anything was good.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 13, 2010)

yep. My first ab workout.  I still do it when I want to kick start ab definition.  It was the first routine that ever really gave me results.  It will definitely harden your abs up if you do it right or expand on it.  I know many aren't fans of direct ab work but I like the basics.  With that being said I wouldn't tell anyone to do it unless I was doing some kind of AB boot camp or had someone that insisted I kick their ass with ab work.  This routine with the stuff we did in college football had my abs the best they've ever been.  Of course that was many moons ago.  My nickname was Ab-man. At some point during this period of my life I bought the ab blaster(I think it was) too. The triangle thing with handles and resistance bands. I think in hindsight that thing really did some work on me too.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2010)

No links?  No pics?  No documents?

Didnt happen.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2010)

It was pretty effective.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> No links?  No pics?  No documents?
> 
> Didnt happen.



I've been searching.


----------



## MyK (Nov 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I've been searching.


 
I see!


----------



## assassin (Nov 15, 2010)

we all know the legendary abs workout :S it's so simple

AM
1000 CRUNCHES

PM
1000 CRUNCHES

 it will give you abs even if you are 25% bf


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 17, 2010)

its WAAAY Old.  It was basically a reverse type of crunch first, then oblique work, then some crunches.  You'd do lower abs first then obliques then "upper" abs. It was a 7 minute routine(unless I'm thinking of something else)  I think it was basically something like a set of reverse crunches, 30 45 seconds rest then another set with no rest afterwards straight into obliques.  then rest, then another set and no rest straight into crunch type movements.


----------



## Tranzlogic (Nov 18, 2010)

Is this it..

w w w.andrewnet.net/Abs.html


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2010)

Tranzlogic said:


> Is this it..
> 
> w w w.andrewnet.net/Abs.html



I saw this already but I wasn't sure it's it.thanks.

Here's another example....



> For example, a typical giant set might be
> 10 hanging leg raises
> 5 hanging knee raises
> (15 second rest)
> ...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 19, 2010)

Something like that.  I think there was a Legendary Abs II   ...too.....?  : )


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## bassonjigs (Nov 20, 2010)

The Legendary Abs routine that I remember was as follows:
*Leg Lifts*- Put hands under your butt and raise your feet from 6" to 12" from floor
*Reverse Crunches*- Put your hands to your sides and curl your knees to your chest
*Regular Crunches*- Be sure to raise your shoulder blades off of the floor
*Feet up Crunches*- Touch your elbows to your knees then lower your feet to the floor and repeat.

Do a giant set of all 4 exercises in that order and build up to doing 25 reps for each exercise. 2-3 sets will burn the abs pretty good!


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't remember this maybe it was before my time.


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 22, 2010)

assassin said:


> we all know the legendary abs workout :S it's so simple
> 
> AM
> 1000 CRUNCHES
> ...


 Would this really work? I can do 139 sit ups in 2 minutes so I could realisticly do 2k sit ups a day. Wouldnt it be overtraining like a mofo?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2010)

I'ma try this next ab wo.


----------



## africa stomach (Mar 21, 2011)

i still have my copy of legendary abs 2 . just waiting for my gear to get here, so i dont have a africa stomach anymore...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2013)

I finally found it!

FREE DOWNLOAD: LEGENDARY ABS WORKOUT PROGRAM.


----------



## JoshM (Sep 18, 2013)

Thx man!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link this is exactly what I needed. I am starting to plan on getting my abs back like they were last summer so this is great. Tons of good exercises on here good stuff overall. I think doing 5 sets of all of these is good enough. Twice a week should do me some good.


----------

